# January Book Discussion: Art of Racing in the Rain



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Opening discussion for the book we voted in for January's reading: Garth Stein's "Art of Racing in the Rain"!

Hopefully everyone enjoyed it (and had a chance to finish it in the post-holiday madness). The author has provided some of his own discussion prompts, which I'll borrow to kick off the conversation... Or feel free to take this in an entirely different direction, of course. 

1. Can you imagine the novel being told from Denny’s point of view? How would it make the story different?

2. Do you find yourself looking at your own dog differently after reading this novel?

3. What did Enzo mean when he said Eve was his rain?

4. Who is King Karma and what does he do?


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am buying the book this afternoon ,Plan to read over the weekend. Looking forward to this discussion.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

In the words of Stephen King... _Bumpity, Bumpity, *BUMP*._

Any of you fine people had a chance to finish the book this month?


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

I found this book super sad. It's like poor Denny just has one bad break after another. The writing was excellent.

A question for discussion- what do readers think is the significance of the stuffed zebra?


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Good read. I don't think I would had enjoyed it as much if the novel was told from Denny's point of view. Enzo's point of view brought a different perspective to the storey line. Enzo's personality remained me very much of my Scottish Terrier who also loved to watch TV. I'll have to think about that stuffed Zebra.


----------



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

I read the book some time ago and am fuzzy on some details. Sorry I can't be part of the discussion.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

kelbonc said:


> Good read. *I don't think I would had enjoyed it as much if the novel was told from Denny's point of view.* Enzo's point of view brought a different perspective to the storey line. Enzo's personality remained me very much of my Scottish Terrier who also loved to watch TV. I'll have to think about that stuffed Zebra.


^ I agree with that.

The stuffed zebra strikes a chord with me - a recurring nightmare. The bad, familiar nightmare that resurfaces randomly, or sometimes when you're stressed.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

My favorite part of the book was Enzo's revenge on the evil twins with the pickled pepper. 

I like how the author picked out specific traits in a human that a dog like Enzo would be the first to notice, and based the characters in the novel around those traits. It made for great imagery, but from a uniquely dog point of view.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Muskeg said:


> My favorite part of the book was Enzo's revenge on the evil twins with the pickled pepper.
> 
> I like how the author picked out specific traits in a human that a dog like Enzo would be the first to notice, and based the characters in the novel around those traits. It made for great imagery, but from a uniquely dog point of view.


Ahahahaa yes. The careful plotting and voluntary self sacrifice were spot on. 

I also liked the fact that even when things went from bad to worse, the dog still found joy in simple things. One of the biggest reasons I love dogs so much.

Unrelated to dogs, but related to this book, I went somewhere yesterday and they had the Daytona 500 on TV. This was the first time I've ever actually given it more than a glance... I think this book did a great job making the subject of racing interesting to people (like me) who know absolutely nothing about it. The author is incredibly talented.


----------



## julioalmeda219 (Mar 10, 2017)

I'm buying this book tomorrow.


----------

